# I need help choosing a species of wood for a sign carving project.



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

If any of you LJ's have seen or know topamaxsurvivor, He's got a really, profound quotation at the end of his posting. I want to hand carve a relief sign of this quotation to hang in my humble workshop. I'm kicking the idea of Cherry or Red Oak. I know that basswood/Linden is the standard carving wood. I intend to use a wood burner lightly on the background. I've kicked the idea of numerous species I can get. LJ's, I live in the Oregon High Desert where nature favors no man. You folks in the midwest and eastern US make me so Jealous with the ease you find decent hardwoods and awesome collectible tools. I just want to carve something for the first time that will be unique to hang in the back of my shop. I've never thought I would want to handcarve anything.. Isn't this the cool thing about this site it motivates us to expand our skill set???

Thanks so much,

Burly Bob


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I do a lot of things now that I would never have done before coming here. I am inspired by lots of people here.

To your question, both of your choices (or any wood) will work. I think most of the carvers will say to keep your tools sharp and be patient.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cherry and Red Oak are carvable, but neither is easy to carve. Cherry is very hard and you'd definitely need a mallet for knives. Red Oak is very porous and will give you issues with break offs, ect. I'd try to carve some samples and see what works best for you. Poplar is a nice wood to carve. It's fairly easy to work. You can push a knife or use a mallet. If you want a quality piece stay away from basswood. Good luck.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I hadn't considered poplar. What do you think of beech or maybe alder. Of the three alder is much easier to come by our here. Poplar…. I'm gonna give that some thought.

Thanks.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I was thinking Juniper might be nice.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe Topa. has a piece of wood he would be willing to part with.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Basswood.


----------

